# 15 y/o driving 50cc Moped



## pillum (Jan 12, 2015)

We are UK citizens and in the throes of moving to Spain and my 15 year old wants to know how mobile he will be, so a few questions:

Can he drive a 50cc moped?
Can he get a licence?
Will the test be in Spanish?
Will he need an NIE or Resident Permit to apply for the licence?

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

As he's not a Spanish citizen - he will be walking for his mobility as non residents must be 16 to ride a scooter


----------



## pillum (Jan 12, 2015)

That's why I asked if he will need a resident permit.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

pillum said:


> We are UK citizens and in the throes of moving to Spain and my 15 year old wants to know how mobile he will be, so a few questions:
> 
> Can he drive a 50cc moped? Yes. Used to be 14 now the minimum age for a scooter is 15
> Can he get a licence? Yes, he will need an AM licence
> ...


Answers above. 

Basically he will need to take a test here in Spanish through an approved driving school. There is no such thing as a provisional licence in Spain and you can't ride a moped on 'L' plates.


----------



## pillum (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks Snikpoh


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Rabbitcat said:


> As he's not a Spanish citizen - he will be walking for his mobility as non residents must be 16 to ride a scooter


Rubbish! Get on the list of foreigners and then take test!

My children passed there tests when they were 15 - used to be 14 but was raised to 15 a couple of years ago.

At 16 they can ride a motorbike up to 125cc having passed the appropriate test.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Only if he's resident

If he ain't you are the one who's talking rubbish


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> As he's not a Spanish citizen - he will be walking for his mobility as non residents must be 16 to ride a scooter


not quite - non-residents (visitors that is) can only ride a scooter here if they have a full driving licence ( & for a few years too I think) 

as snikpoh says, since he'll be living here & will presumably be registering as resident as is required, he will indeed be able to take the test at 15


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

As I said all along non residents cannot ride a scooter until they are 16- re read your first sentence and you will agree!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> As I said all along non residents cannot ride a scooter until they are 16- re read your first sentence and you will agree!!!


non-residents have to be rather older than 16 & have a full licence, as I said

& you said only Spanish citizens could take the test at 15


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Ok, as it seems to mean so much to you let's not be pedantic 

Anyone can drive anything in Spain from. 3 days after conception. Driving licences are an optional extra and having insurance is illegal. Only those over 79 and accompanied by their grandparents need take a test.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Ok, as it seems to mean so much to you let's not be pedantic
> 
> Anyone can drive anything in Spain from. 3 days after conception. Driving licences are an optional extra and having insurance is illegal. Only those over 79 and accompanied by their grandparents need take a test.


& don't forget written permission from the_ bisabuelos...  

_
it isn't being pedantic - there's a_* huge* *difference between citizen & resident* -_ & what you posted was simply wrong, so needed to be corrected


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I am suitably chastised and repentant. 

Indeed the Samaritans spent the last half hour talking me down of the roof as I felt life was no longer worth living for giving disputed ( not wrong) info on this forum


----------

